# I am so proud!



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 28, 2016)

My son-in-law was feeling pretty rough this morning but had to go into work anyway as he is on a course. My daughter posted this on Facebook!

_*"E woke up to the sweetest surprise this morning. In the galley (they live on a couple of canal boats)was a homemade envelope containing several pounds of T's money. On the envelope was written " for dad: please accept this. It is money for you to buy yourself a special lunch. I hope you have a good day at work. Lots of love from T" 'Please accept this' was written several more times on the envelope. Heart melting moment.*_

T is eleven,  I am so very proud of him.


----------



## Linda (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't blame you for feeling so proud Bluecheese50.  Sometimes our kids and grand kids can just totally melt our hearts.    Your daughter lives on a boat?  That sounds interesting.  My grandma lived in a float house on an inlet off the Oregon coast for a few years.  I could see my husband living on a boat, especially if it was in a good fishing area. 

I see you are like me and keep up with what your kids are doing via Facebook.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 28, 2016)

Lovely story Cheese. I have a friend with a lovely Queen Anne style houseboat very near to where I live. He is English.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2016)

Yep ...every reason to be proud of him, bless his heart , I wonder what surge of love for Dad made him want to pay for his lunch today..how sweet.

BTW we own a narrowboat hubs had it built to his own specifications long before we were married , and lived on it for years on the Canal!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 29, 2016)

A couple of years ago my middle daughter, T's mother, had her 40th birthday, sadly she had a chest infection and was quite poorly. Whilst her husband was at work her two sons, then 12 and 10, whom she home schools, looked after her wonderfully. They did all the chores, cooked the meals and kept their canal boats in good order. Later that year as a special treat and a thank you to the boys, the family did a five week tour of Canada and the US.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

What lovely children.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 29, 2016)

nice story, says a lot about you family


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am very fortunate that our birth daughters and grandchildren are such wonderful people.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2016)

Cheese, you are fortunate indeed.


----------

